# Pigeons for adoption, CA (Los Angeles), WA, MN, FL



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Please see pigeons up for adoption on petfinder! There are always animals that need a good home, please see the link below.

http://search.petfinder.com/search/...reed=Pigeon&pet.Animal=Bird&exact=1&preview=1


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for posting that, JGregg.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Looks like there was a baby gray pigeon at the Downey shelter...is anyone in the area checking on this bird? How old are those posts? Does anyone already know, as I will be out of town until the end of the week and unable to follow up personally for a few days.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

kippermom said:


> Looks like there was a baby gray pigeon at the Downey shelter...is anyone in the area checking on this bird? How old are those posts? Does anyone already know, as I will be out of town until the end of the week and unable to follow up personally for a few days.


The shelters do a pretty good job of keeping the adoption listings current. It's still always best to call about a bird or animal before going to the shelter to adopt it. Some shelters are extremely difficult to get through to by phone, however, so kind of be prepared for that.

Terry


----------

